# [Sat 16th Mar 2013] Chocolate Museum Official Launch Party! (SW9 8BA)



## BlackJamaican (Mar 7, 2013)

On the 16/03/2013 we will be having our official launch party at the Chocolate Museum, 187 Ferndale Road, Brixton







Now here's the good part....free chocolate, food & wine (drinks)...it will not last long so come early!

Regards,
BlackJamaican


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2013)

Here. Let me sort out that picture for you.






Oh, and you've got a typo, unless you're handing out 'Dinks'.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 7, 2013)

Dinks. Sorry, that stuff annoys me.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Mar 7, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Dinks. Sorry, that stuff annoys me.


 
Yes TruXta, it more than anoys me....thanks for editorial services....Heads will roll and you will get your chocolate (Hot), rewards....how's that?

Regards,
BlackJamaican


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 7, 2013)

BlackJamaican said:


> Yes TruXta, it more than anoys me....thanks for editorial services....Heads will roll and you will get your chocolate (Hot), rewards....how's that?
> 
> Regards,
> BlackJamaican


for some reason i'm hearing your posts in the voice of isaac hayes as chef on south park


----------



## TruXta (Mar 7, 2013)

Sounds nice, but I can't make the opening I'm afraid.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Mar 7, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> for some reason i'm hearing your posts in the voice of isaac hayes as chef on south park


 
Well I think that's a good thing.  Mr Hayes was a great singer and left many unforgettable tunes...mine is ........"can you dig it!"  "I'm only talking about, Shaft" right on!  

It reminds me of me!  A complicated man but no one understands me like my woman.  And "Shut your mouth"!

Regards,
BlackJamaican


----------



## BlackJamaican (Mar 7, 2013)

Invite with 'Drinks' for all.


Hope to see half of Brixton there.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Mar 7, 2013)

Editor.....thank you once more....I don't think they pay you enough!  Your a good man.  Also I think I know where I went wrong with the picture...I used the little tree instead of - upload a file, button.

Regards,
BlackJamaican


----------



## BlackJamaican (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi Guys, (men&women)

Well today is the day for Chocolate fun...it's *Official Launch Party Day!!!*


Free Chocolate fun for all...

*Children chocolate making 11am to 2pm and Charlie & The Chocolate Factory.​* 
For the adults we have...

*Chocolate tasting with wine, cheese and beer from 3pm
You can also buy Food and drinks on the day.
Raffle
Music till 11pm;*

​*Wines* from Wine Story, with Emmanuel Saunier, Sommelier
*Cheeses* from Leadenhall, with Lou Beegan, cheese enthusiast
*Beers* from Boutique Beer Brands, with Philip Harding
*Music* Roots Reggae with Til'Shiloh (fridge bar 1996-2006)​We hope to see you all at some stage today....Our Chocolate Exhibition of UK Chocolatiers is now on show come and see UK Chocolate history.​


----------



## The ApeirITif (Jun 14, 2013)

The Chocolate museum presents its 2nd event as following... Hope to see you there!!


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jul 21, 2013)

> An administrator or the event organizer has deleted this event from the system.





> *This thread has now been automatically locked.*


----------

